# Photo Junkies - Help the Rescue Group (Paula)



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

The rescue group that I'm involved with is having a photo contest. You pay $5 to submit and a $1 to vote. For those that submit from our group, let us know so that we can go back and vote for you! The winners will be featured in a 2009 Calendar that you can buy!! For I think $15. The website is www.wagstorichesanimalrescue.org.

This is the group that was trying to help with the little Havanese Paula in Pasco.

While on the site read the News section and you can see how wonderful these people are. They drop everything to go out and help people. Really a special group of people.

This is there first fundraiser ever...

Thank you!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:bump::bump:Such a good cause. If you don't get lots of responses, why don't you wait until everyone is home from the National on Monday? (It ends Sat. night late, but everyone will be travelling).


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a fun fundraiser for a wonderful cause... I have a photo to send and will have fun casting some votes come October.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Thank you guys so much for the advice and comments. I have been designing there website and it's a good thing I don't have a life because it's a full time job (and I already have one of those!) but these people are so nice, they remind me of this group. So willing to help and encourage.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

You are doing a great job with the website... it looks nice and is easy to navigate. I wish you good luck with the fundraiser. I am looking to get involved in someway with a rescue group near me. My Roxie has opened up a space in my heart I didn't know existed before, a love for the less fortunate fur-babies in the world.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

After we lost our Siberian Husky I've wanted to rescue one. My husband is a bit scared about getting an "unknown". Last night we watched the Michael Vick documentary and I would bet the house it changed his mind.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I tried going the rescue route at first when looking for a hav and it just didn't work out for a variety of reasons. But, knowing what I know now, if I were fortunate to have another (which I don't think I will be) I would try harder.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Great job on the website.  It's beautiful!! Great idea!!!


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

Send some of those beautiful butt shots to your photo contest! What fun for me to have a Havanese win on this calendar and we can make it happen EASY! They are too cute to pass up!


----------

